# What are the benefits of emersed?



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Aquatic plants can be kept like a houseplant? The aquatic plants provide oxygen for room? Aquatic plants grow faster emersed? What other benefits do a. plants have in a room?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There are several advantages of keeping plants emersed.

*1. Storage*. Plants you may not be currently using in an aquascape can be stored for future use in a very low maintenance setup. There is some watering and trimming involved, but it's really not so bad at all. For people who like to collect plants, this is ideal and far superior to having a submersed farm.

*2. Identification.* Flowers and emersed growth are often needed for a positive ID, and an emersed setup is the place to do it. 
*
3. Interest.* Watching the transition from submersed to emersed can be fascinating. For some of us anyway. 

*4. Propagation.* Ever wanted to try reproducing something from seed? Got a new plant as seed? Want to try creating hybrids? Emersed!

You can have some of the plants we use as house plants, but a decent temperature and humidity is needed for most. If you try it, it's best to acclimate them to household conditions slowly.

Some plants grow faster and some don't.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Its nice to not have to stick your hands in the water all the time to work with your plants. Plus some of these plants look great emersed and have far less problems above water. Also NO ALGAE PROBLEMS .


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> There are several advantages of keeping plants emersed.
> 
> *1. Storage*. Plants you may not be currently using in an aquascape can be stored for future use in a very low maintenance setup. There is some watering and trimming involved, but it's really not so bad at all. For people who like to collect plants, this is ideal and far superior to having a submersed farm.
> 
> ...


+1

I started mine recently due to a hurricane. Most of our club members plant all die out. Hopefully this is a way for me to propagate enough of what I need to really do a scape later on and help some of our members out.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm storage, right? Nice. Anybody care to link me to a good website on how to start growing plants emersed?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What do you need to know? You can get all you need right here!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

+ easier to grow.
No need for ferts, CO2. Air and dirt is all you need.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Some of us just grow plants emersed because we are geeks and it's fun.


----------

